# How did you figure out your fursona? :o



## Cutespiracy (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been contemplating such a thing and would like to know how others have figured it out. :3


----------



## Rouncible (Mar 19, 2016)

Honestly I just really like drawing legs so I wanted a leggy sort of animal and I find deer/gazelle type characters to be very aesthetically appealing. I also think goats are rad so I smushed those three animals together into a hybrid thing and... yeah~ thus Sadie was born! Here she is!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Mar 19, 2016)

Cutespiracy said:


> I've been contemplating such a thing and would like to know how others have figured it out. :3


I was inspired by a flash animation I saw! It stayed in my head and I subconsciously tapped into it when I was thinking up my fursona. Also I like pianos, so I made my back like a piano key. Cats have always been my favorite animal.


----------



## KaiScout (Mar 19, 2016)

I always thought of myself as sly and cunning. And I also make various weird noises to express my emotions, hence why my OC is a fox. 
I can just relate to them, u know?


----------



## AlexDama (Mar 20, 2016)

I used to make Bambi OCs so I ended up thinking "I'd be a deer" and eventually opted for a species that is common in Europe.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 20, 2016)

I just like foxes.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 20, 2016)

It's a long story.
In 1994, I watched Disney's "Robin Hood" and he kinda became one of my first childhood super heroes. (Alongside Batman, Spider Man, and the X-Men)
Skip ahead two decades, and I hear about this horror video game called "Five Nights at Freddy's" I look into it and I end up falling in love with the one animatronic that reminded me of myself; Foxy the Pirate (broken, shy, runs like a bat out of hell). 

Skip ahead to a few months ago, and I'm stumping myself trying to figure out how to make a Zapdos fursuit, so I draw new, alternative characters and I settle on Dack the Fox.

And that's basically it.


----------



## Olan (Mar 20, 2016)

I was born in Florida but moved to Minnesota when I was kinda young, and I started to like the snowy dogs, Malamutes were no exception. I liked malamutes because they are cute and strong so I decided on this.

I was wanting to be a bear until I realized... I'd be a bear.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 20, 2016)

"I wanted to draw a Boo from Mario just because but, I had no idea it would come out so cute!~"
Yeah that's just about it in a nutshell lol (๑•͈ᴗ•͈)

Also being a big fans of Zappa from GG


Spoiler






















and Hisako from KI


Spoiler















Was just icing on the ghost cake! n_n


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 20, 2016)

it's a pretty long story.....


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 20, 2016)

I'll just do my dragon for now, it all started an year ago after my wolf fursona fell apart due to a lot of reasons that aren't quite clear to me yet. I found out that I was actually an scalie, that begin times when I'd change my fursona every other day going form reptile to reptile in search for an scalesona that fit. then one snowless day on December "I was an crocodile then" I decided to give western dragons a try, I started out as an anthro fire breathing western dragon. then three days later an close friend told me it looked  like an monster, I was heart broken. two weeks after wile I was brainstorming on ideas for an new fursona, I came up with the dragon you see today. a thunder breathing water dragon that's 100% unique to me ^.=.^


----------



## Chir (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm lazy and sleep a lot -> I'm a cat. I guess it also felt natural because I do a little bit of acrobatics and cats are generally thought of as agile and flexible creatures. Furthermore, keeping it simple and straightforward seemed more like "me", versus these things with complex patterns, unnatural colors and glow-in-the-dark parts, scars etc. I'm not even going to get into what I think about cyborgs, wings and other extraordinary traits. I thought more among the lines of "what if actual, existing animals were sentient and bipedal"


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 20, 2016)

I am friendly, loyal and I enjoy people who are nice around me. I also love dogs, especially husky dogs! I love the color blue. Boom there we go lol


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, I am completely obsessed with owls, so that part was easy. In terms of fursonas, Barn Owls seemed the most common, when owls are done, so I steered away and chose one of my other favorite species of owls. In addition, at the time I was a caretaker for a Great Horned Owl, so that helped push me to that species.


----------



## Pteri (Mar 21, 2016)

I love birds, and once I decided I wanted to be a furry, I knew I was going to be a bird. And my favorite species of bird is Sandhill Crane (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



)
Mainly because a couple years ago, I rescued a baby one and it was so cute...and there's so many around here. I researched more about them and got to know them better. I decided the colors because sky blue is my favorite color and my hair color is dark brown (and I know Sandhills don't have feathers on their head, but...yeah XD)


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 21, 2016)

Dragons are powerful, can be cute too, and I love HP Lovecraft x3


----------



## supermyteun (Mar 21, 2016)

Ever since I was a child I just felt like I was really a human on the inside.


----------



## Wither (Mar 21, 2016)

Spyro is a dragon. I liked Spyro. 
Few years back, i was a bird. I like birds. 
Before that, I had a waffle sona. I also like waffles.


----------



## ayg3ndeer (Mar 21, 2016)

originally, my fursona was going to be a gazelle. Then I had a dream that I was a rabbit - but I still wanted to have horns, so I was like "hey! jackalope!" and Lucky was born


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 21, 2016)

Back in the late '90s when I was still just a wee gobshite my dad, knowing I enjoyed PC gaming and FPSes in particular, brought home this game called Chasm: the Rift. This was the cover:
Chasm: The Rift (1997) DOS box cover art - MobyGames

Being young and impressionable I immediately became enamored with the badassery of this design and made my first OC, Joker, who was a blatant ripoff of that monster. Not long afterward, I started my first forays into sci-fi worldbuilding with the inhabitants of Sirius Major and their war with the evil denizens of Sirius Minor. Gradually that became more developed, and when deciding on a physical appearance for the species I fell back on Joker's design.

Ten years and innumerable tweaks later, we have the Hadean species in its current form:
www.furaffinity.net: [GHF] A Stern Demeanor by Victor-933


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 22, 2016)

I've been through a number of fursonas over the years. But one of my previous (otter) and now shark have sat best with me because I love water, I love swimming, and when I'm in water (even the tub, yes shut up XD), I feel "at home" for lack of a better explanation. So I figured a sea creature would fit. Since I'd done an otter before, when I decided to choose new (new start).... I thought I'd look up fish and sea mammals.

Blacktip reefshark stood out because it fits me at least in part, in personality if nothing else. (defensive, touchy, hides from conflict) I've been improving my issues,, granted, but I've enjoyed having a sharksona, so I'll probably keep it.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 22, 2016)

I was thinking about it, and Dack is technically not my first fursona.
I had a Fursona of a hybrid velociraptor/Dilophosaurus briefly, I think in middle school, before a mental breakdown (brought on by bullying) caused me some trouble. I don't think the Diloraptor had a name since it was only ever a thing for a few short weeks.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 22, 2016)

ok it's time for me to post my sharks story.
it all started around the beginning of the end when I lost a lot of interest in being a wolf I adopted four other fursionas one of these being a big hunky shark, this didn't last long as I lost more and more of my interest in canines. ever since then I was always trying to get an shark fursona who was typically in swim-trunks was huge and somewhat resembled an beach enthusiast to work.... but every time I tried it I just couldn't keep myself as him for longer than one week. than one day this February wile I was listening to an dub-step song (I could post it here if you guys want) inspiration struck, and I came up with a sci-fi style shark is somewhere in between RP character with and huge story behind him. and a fursona who has an special link with me. and *nothing like* my previous attempts.


----------



## LindyHop (Mar 22, 2016)

Back when I was a wee tot of an artist (about 15 years ago) before I even knew what a furry was I had a character that was a fox/cat hybrid. Now as a hybrid she was pretty much just a fox with two tails, one fox, one cat. Over the years as my style changed she became more and more of a true hybrid, then when I discovered FA when I was 15 the first thing I was bombarded with was a slew of foxes and wanting to be a special snowflake (as all 15 y/os do) I completely ripped the fox out of my character so she was just a cat. The blue coloration came within the last 4-5 years after I took a color theory class and learned about complementary colors, I fell in love with the blue/orange combo and wanted to try it out. It stuck.


----------



## TheMintyBun (Mar 23, 2016)

When I had started in the fandom around the age of 14, I learned about fursonas.

Ever since middleschool I had considered a rabbit as my favorite animal. I wanted it to be more "me" so I had decided to make it a female. Being male I felt she could embrace the feminine side of myself in stories that I had written. I ended up on the light mint green/white color combination based on my favorite ice cream flavors, Mint and Vanilla.

Remi Vanillie was the personification of who I had hoped to be. As I had gotten older I slowley made my personality match hers, more outgoing, comfortable, confident, mellow, and kind. I was an angsty kid who was often bullied, but now not so much. I havent written anything in years and all my work is long gone, but her spirit rides with me in my daily battle against anxiety.

The stories I wrote were a mix of lion king and watership down, very political stuff. Thats all there is to say!


----------



## MirageofIllusions (Mar 23, 2016)

Although I don't have an "animal" based fursona yet, I fell in love with Noibat after RP'ing with a friend. I really started to enjoy the character that I created and decided I'd have Noibat as my fursona. It's not that common and Noibats are  just so cute. Teehee~


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 23, 2016)

I always struggled with a fusona and don't really have an 'official' one just yet, but I am leaning towards the mythical 'fawn' look.  Hopefully he or she will come to me soon!


----------



## scet (Mar 24, 2016)

my old fursona was a male fawn but now i just use goo people and slime cuties lol


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 24, 2016)

scet said:


> my old fursona was a male fawn but now i just use goo people and slime cuties lol


oh! what inspired the slime creatures? It's very unique!


----------



## scet (Mar 24, 2016)

AlfieOmeg said:


> oh! what inspired the slime creatures? It's very unique!



Well when I first joined the fandom I had a jellyfish sona I didn't use much but I found this big ball of sempi slime

Userpage of veryraccoon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

And after seeing his cool art I made a new jello sona less fish more fruit, but now I have carved out my own type of goo people. I make all kinds of ocs for me and my friends and I'm making adoptables that will be released for sell after I finish my comic series. It's Adam (the name has nothing to do with the guy I meet my ocs name is just Adam as will out of chance before I meet slime bro) my main goosona talking about how this spices lives and grow

Here's the first page 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/19363677/

In the next few days I'll post more till my race is explained in great detail c: I hope it's something everyone finds interesting


----------



## Vinny (Tpr) (Mar 24, 2016)

well two thing's inspired vinny my fursona

The first was when my rat died from heart failure and i wonted a way to keep him in my mind and help him live on in some part of me 
and i loved Edm at the current time infact i still do but that why he has his very colorful hair and another reason im a rat is i did want to just be another dog,cat,fox XD


----------



## scet (Mar 24, 2016)

Vinny (Tpr) said:


> well two thing's inspired vinny my fursona
> 
> The first was when my rat died from heart failure and i wonted a way to keep him in my mind and help him live on in some part of me
> and i loved Edm at the current time infact i still do but that why he has his very colorful hair and another reason im a rat is i did want to just be another dog,cat,fox XD



What's edm?


----------



## AlfieOmeg (Mar 24, 2016)

scet said:


> In the next few days I'll post more till my race is explained in great detail c: I hope it's something everyone finds interesting


It's really interesting and i would love to hear more!!


----------



## scet (Mar 24, 2016)

AlfieOmeg said:


> It's really interesting and i would love to hear more!!



You can note me on FA I'd love to tell you more


----------



## Vinny (Tpr) (Mar 25, 2016)

scet said:


> What's edm?


Edm stands for Electronic dance music


----------



## scet (Mar 25, 2016)

Vinny (Tpr) said:


> Edm stands for Electronic dance music


Nice


----------



## AlexDama (Mar 25, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Well, I am completely obsessed with owls, so that part was easy. In terms of fursonas, Barn Owls seemed the most common, when owls are done, so I steered away and chose one of my other favorite species of owls. In addition, at the time I was a caretaker for a Great Horned Owl, so that helped push me to that species.



Owls are pretty cool but so hard to draw as anthro! Would totally have chosen a tawny owl otherwise. I think barn owls are common because of Ga'Hoole, like everyone had a snowy owl character after Harry Potter, not that they're less cool due to their popularity though, but it's nice to see another kind of owl getting attention.


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 25, 2016)

AlexDama said:


> Owls are pretty cool but so hard to draw as anthro! Would totally have chosen a tawny owl otherwise. I think barn owls are common because of Ga'Hoole, like everyone had a snowy owl character after Harry Potter, not that they're less cool due to their popularity though, but it's nice to see another kind of owl getting attention.


Yeah, you've got a point there.


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 27, 2016)

I just picked a animal I seemed to be like (two in this case.) and colors I like that have to do with me!


----------



## Suki262 (Mar 27, 2016)

My fursona was a gift to me from my ex along time ago while we were dating. After we broke up, since people still knew about the fursona and I already adapted to the rabbit I decided to keep her around despite that looking at her symbolizes a reminder of the bad blood between me and my previous lover.


----------



## SenorCrouch (Apr 3, 2016)

Mine was a five year process that spanned the universes of Halo, Pokemon Battle Revolution, and IMVU.  When all the pieces finally came together I had a blank stare on my face, "Wait did I just build my fursona?"  Lol, it is a fascinating but lengthy tale.


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Apr 3, 2016)

My fursona wasn't even planned. I had just finished coloring a base of my previous fursona, and decided to make my first adopt on that base. So I made a cute chubby little cow with bright purple hair and nose piercings. I finished the design and just stared at. I _loved_ it. More than the fursona I had. Thus my current fursona was born.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 3, 2016)

When I was 13 I had a sudden interest in the Spyro fandom, and I wanted to create my own story of dragons, the main character of which was a dragon named Blaze (kinda generic name considering he's a fire dragon >3>). Of course with exploring the fandom I'd come across anthropomorphic versions (scalies) and then not soon after I'd consider myself a furry and since he was my main character, I turned him into my fursona. To this day I am still refining exactly what his qualities are and what his backstory is (I adapted the backstory I made in the story I made when I was 13 to fit a more realistic world)


----------



## Gharn (Apr 3, 2016)

i went through a handful. But being younger then they were all a bit... er, excessive maybe.
Or just not me.
Now ive settled on a rather simple fursona that is basically just me in another form. It makes me comfortable and easier to relate with.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (Apr 3, 2016)

You guys are gonna love this....

My friend once drew me as a white tiger cuz...eh it's cool....

WELL....a few years later.....2011 hits and I have to have back surgery and the doctors gave me about 250 Oxycodone 5-325APAP tablets for pain. Well, oxycodone is supposed too have sedative qualities, like making you drowsy, sleepy, stoned etc...

I found out I had dopamine deficiency syndrome because once I took the oxycodone, I turned into this....my friend Satyn drew me as I acted for 3 months in a single picture.







I took the oxy? DEPRESSION GONE, ADD GONE, ANXIETY GONE, ocd still there...shit, MOOD SWINGS STABILIZED, EMPATHY AT 100%, HOLY SHIT LET'S DO EVERYTHING LIFE IS ACTUALLY PRETTY AWESOME OH MY GOD

So I have two characters now, Ko and Elo. Ko is a white tiger kitten whos fur is made out of heavy opiate medication and if he eats pills he can convert them into any pharmacological properties he wishes (yes I just said he has a pharmacy in his goddamn tiny belly), and he helps heal people who are sick/in pain by altering the chemical properties of his Fur, allowing opiate type medicine too leech into peoples skin and dull pain....

and even better.....the doctors never told me what physical dependance was or what too be care of with painkillers since I never really had them since then....I got yelled at for going too the ER saying I was in such severe rebound pain I have too have an infection or something.

Nope, it was severe withdrawl....noone told me too taper.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, the name Luku is a shortened version  of my real name translated into god knows what language. My memory fails me. The  color came from my favourite hoodies color, Gray. His greenish blue eyes are actually mine. And the rest of it, about havING graphite rubbed into his paw and being a photography student are actually parts of me, I almost always have some sort of lead under my fingernails....


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 9, 2016)

Took my favorite animal-- grey wolf, named him Moondog, a nickname of mine. My real last name is Moon. The tattoos are the two tattoos are probably what I would get: Tribal dragon or something Irish. His personality, traits, and all that are based of me. So Moondog I just made as me in an anthro-body


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 9, 2016)

Mine's a bit of a special one. It all started one day when i was browsing some FNAF fanart, then the next day we had a tragic loss at work of a really old but really sweet german shepard. 6 months at the place was enough for me to form a bond, so i was almost as devastated as the owner, although i did not show it physically like my boss the owner did.

Later the same day or the day after i stumbled across something from the furry fandom, i dont remember if it was a pic from a fur con or a fursuit vid, but it dident matter i was hooked. I also came to the realization that i loved foxes, so later that week my fursona was born. 

Something happened in my brain so that i've been browsing furry/anthro stuffz ever since. Before this i had no clue that a furry fandom even existed.

This all prolly sounds real silly, dumb and stupid, of which i apologize. I am definately a weird one.


----------



## Riot_the_Canine (Apr 9, 2016)

Welp, I knew that I loved canines from day one. But at first I was contemplating an angel dragon fursona. Then I soon fell in love with the ever grumpy Tayerr. So my fursona became a grumpy wolf like creature, but I still liked aspects of angel dragons so I added the horns and a longer tail that became a feline one. Since I love skeletal anatomy, particularly skulls, I gave her a white skull pattern. And ta-da! Riot was born.


----------



## Lucifer Drake (Apr 9, 2016)

I've been trying to figure one out for a couple of years now and finally, last night I came up with the perfect thing.

I love so many animals; everything from cats to tarantulas. But a tarantula fursona didn't seem right and a cat... Well, there already are plenty of cats out there. I really love bats tho. I really love Batman and the villain Kirk Langstrom (AKA Man-Bat). And I've always loved the idea of being able to fly. So it just kinda went from there. I went with a character based on me and Kirk Langstrom. He's a science geek that loves to read Batman comics. And that's how Lucifer Drake was born!
And the name... Well, he's sorta named after my favourite TV show (Lucifer) and the fact that demons are often depicted as bat-like creatures. Beings with pointy ears and wings. So Lucifer. Lucifer is a real name too, so it works. And Drake. Well, I've always loved that name and dragons are basically lizard bats... So... Yeah.
His personality is highly based on myself though, but Lucy is slightly more awkward. I've always found awkward adorable.


----------



## Corvyn (Apr 10, 2016)

Like basically everyone else here, I planned on going the "favorite animal" route, except I have three main animals I can relate to myself, plus a fourth made up animal--specifically a Pokémon. As much as I like hybrids, I would one day like a suit of a fursona and would therefore like it to be of a singular recognizable animal. In the end, I went with a Zoroark, a fox-like species of Pokémon that has a special ability wherein it can create an illusion that it is another creature entirely. His ability is flawed just enough to where he can't change his coloration or his facial markings when using his ability, so I also have those three other animals (hyena, lammergeier, and deinonychus) listed as his "forms" as well, though god help me, that may expand in the future.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 10, 2016)

I've kinda been all over the place with fursonas. From a wolf/shark hybrid, to a generic dragon, and then from a rabbit to what I have now; a vampire bat. I just find bats adorable, and I've always loved them. And thus, my fursona was born!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

GeordieBat said:


> I've kinda been all over the place with fursonas. From a wolf/shark hybrid, to a generic dragon, and then from a rabbit to what I have now; a vampire bat. I just find bats adorable, and I've always loved them. And thus, my fursona was born!



Who did the avatar? That's adorable xD


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 10, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Who did the avatar? That's adorable xD


Heh, I did


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2016)

GeordieBat said:


> Heh, I did



Oh wow, that's really impressive!

You definitely have a lot of talent :3


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 10, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Oh wow, that's really impressive!
> 
> You definitely have a lot of talent :3


Thank you!


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dack's first name came from the name "Jack" which I commonly use as my alias in the Pokemon series, only I decided it needed to be more "Exotic" so I turned a "J" into a "D" and that was that.
Dack didn't immediately have a last name. I came up with it during my second day registered on these boards as a replacement for "The Fox" I had unceremoniously tacked onto his name. I don't actually know why I decided on "Applewold" I guess maybe it WAS a play on the apple-flavored alcoholic beverages I enjoy, I don't know.

His middle name "Remus" is quite literally a reference to my favorite Harry Potter character, Professor Remus "Mooney" Lupin. As a result, within the metafiction, Dack's middle name was taken from his late uncle Remus Lethbridge (his mother's maiden name was Lethbridge), A wolf with unkempt greying  brown and black fur (another reference to the Harry Potter character) who was murdered by a hobo while he was trying to find evidence of the paranormal.


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 16, 2016)

Ever since my mother showed me Water Deer, they became one of my all time favorite animals! After I got the animal that stood out to me the most, I added a personality to it, really.. Which is everything I wish I was irl ^^" After that, I just drew him I guess! I know it usually takes people awhile to figure one out xD I was originally a reindeer and normal deer and a crane (not a hybrid though)


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 17, 2016)

I have three fursonas and my main two are both just two animals I really like mashed together, deer dragon and jackal raven. Blurry Fox, as seen in my profile pic, was based off of a song that intrigued me.


----------



## Dracorean (Apr 17, 2016)

Hum, suppose mine is rather unique in a way. From my time as a toddler till my early teens I always found interest in science and outer space, I was a strange child; never fitting in. I did make 'some' friends but I suppose they let me play around so long as I was the 'monster' or the bad guy of some sort. I never mind it, in fact I usually played out as some sort of beast or an alien of some kind though I never liked 'being' the bad guy. 

  In my teens I started gamming allot, playing science fiction games really influenced me, Metroid series was a big one. My 'fursona' sort of came to me like a memory I guess? A dream? One of those things and so I just kept it, the Dracòrean was born and I just gave him a simple name, Drako Anima Dracon. I just played out as him as if it were me course I had no idea about the fandom at the time, suppose I was 15 when I figured it all out and throughout that time it developed quite a bit with a history and profile. Down to the racial quirks and belief systems; which then brought other 'creatures' in. It all just started to grow out like a plant of some kind. 

  It never really changed, I got into FA in 2007 and my character; 'me' stayed the same. Sure there were a few different characters that were formed from this universe that sprouted from my mind but it all just connected some how. I did say Metroid influenced me quite a bit, but it didn't really made me 'create' my sona as it more aided in fleshing him out a bit, suppose it can be said that it was always there and it just came out when all the conditions were met.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 23, 2016)

So I had this fox fursona for a pretty long time but I just felt it wasn't for me, then I thought that I should be something more unique to me. So I thought "what was my personality like?"  Headstrong, stubborn, narcissistic, but also extremely loyal and a pretty good leader. "Hey that sounds like a lion!" So I took your standard lion, but I still wants it to be more special! So Persian lion it is!


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 23, 2016)

My first fursona was a cat but then I discovered Crux so I fell in love with the species immediately. Then for some reason I started feeling insecure about having my species be a Crux so I changed it to a dragon >.>  BUT I went back to the Crux because I don't care at all anymore lmfao

I also have two other characters just to represent other sides of my personality. One's a sergal who loves to roughhouse and is obsessed with glitter (so it's always in her fur) and the other's a lazy sheep who loves hugs, cuddles and sleeping! I chose a sergal because I love sharks and I love fluffy furies  aaaand I chose a sheep because, well, their fucking adorable and poofy (Plus I really want to get like a big padded fursuit in the future!)


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 23, 2016)

Well Jaxs came about as a reflection that I wanted to see in myself. He is my favorite colors but I don't feel comfortable wearing bright colors so he does. The term loan wolf is something I've always been called because I've always been kind of alone and kept to myself.  I've always felt a bond to the furry community. but the people around me would never like me if I was a furry as well as some other parts of myself I kept locked up. Jaxs has been a character of my writing and storytelling for a few years now. and recently after a bad breakdown I decided that I wasn't going to keep hiding myself I was going to be open and honest with myself. So I got a very generic outline and did the best I could to finally bring Jaxs to the world with the face I saw in my mind. I wish I could afford better artwork and I will someday have a suit of Jaxs. The Warrior part of his name comes from my job. I'm in the military but I don't work in a combat role...so Jaxs is the fighting drive in me...the warrior (kind of cheesy I know)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

Didn't have one until about a half-year ago.
Always figured myself a cat, but it was just... there.

And then I was paging through some Native American folklore and I found a story about how Fox stole the ability to make fire from the fireflies and gave it to people (Coyote in other regions).
I instantly recalled to my favorite tale about Prometheus, a Greek titan who did the same thing.

A lot of symbolism about science and adversary and here I am.

It doesn't have much different a personality than I have now. I don't really feel the need for that.
But I do like sci-fi, so I took a page out of Shadowrun, my own interest in cyberpunk, punk fashion in general, and here we go.


----------



## captianbeans (Apr 25, 2016)

Cutespiracy said:


> I've been contemplating such a thing and would like to know how others have figured it out. :3


Just created a random animal design in my head (I know boring haha)


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

I used to identify a lot with the maned wolf, but as I remembered my old dog I realized how much alike we were; how he stood tall around people but slouched about when all alone, his knack for breaking out of the confined comfort of his home just to see the world, his anger and jealousy when he felt replaced, his discomfort around other dogs... it just sort of clicked.
But what really felt real to me was his species: a golden retriever.  Sure, he's nothing special, but it was the lasting effect he left with his personality that made him stand out, I admired that - almost respected it.  It made me realize I don't have to be a damned dragon, a neon fox vampire or a winged wolf wielding a flaming katana to stand out, I do that on my own and I have confidence to back it up.


----------



## zidders (Apr 25, 2016)

Started hanging out in Second Life in 2007 and had no idea what I wanted to be. First I thought dragon, then I bought a Luskwood wolf. Then one day someone made a kangaroo avatar and I haven't looked back since (well except for all those mlp ponysona's hehe). I loved it because only a few people had them at the time. I stood out.


----------



## Katriel (Apr 25, 2016)

I moved to the desert, glancing over what animals were local in an effort to populate a similarly-located Pokemon region this made me start being interested in ring-tailed cats again ... liked / identified with what I read about their personality, drew one ... a crescent moon marking felt right, came up with the right name and next thing I know I have a floofsona >> <<


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 26, 2016)

I asked god and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... and waited... (you get the point)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 26, 2016)

I like mythology and after some reading, I mixed the Greek Prometheus story and the native American Fox story of the protagonist stealing fire and here we go.
Though it's styled more after cyberpunk than Greek or Native American mythology.
Just because it matches my favorite fiction genre and the music that tends to go with it.


----------



## QueenofGlass (Apr 26, 2016)

For me I knew that I wasn't going to be my favorite animal (a sloth) because I thought it'd be too hard to make into a fursona. I was originally gonna go with a bat, but I was watching some youtube videos one day and one was about a bunturong and I was like "dang that's cute" and decided to make my fursona that.


----------



## that_redneck_guy (Apr 28, 2016)

Pathfinder, actually. 
It was my first campaign and I jokingly asked the dm if I could play a dragon, and after three days and an integrated backstory later I'm playing a silver dragon bound to human form by his brother. 
As the campaign begins and progresses the DM repeatedly keeps getting on to me for answering in character when its supposed to be out of character, and not rping properly. After a particularly annoying session we got talking and discovered we somehow missed that I have that actual personality of a Silver Dragon as described in DnD lore. I was actually playing the character well, but it was so close to how I act that it was difficult to tell the difference. 
A few months later, friend introduces me to the fandom and I figure "hey, it matches me too well not to do it" so I'm a silver!


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 28, 2016)

At first I just went with a grey wolf.   I wasnt really into the fandom.  just picked one, and thought "why not"

Then I saw how many wolves there were.  and damn, that was depressing.  So I switched it to a dog.  Looked like a wolf, still, but a... dog.

Then, The colors sucked.  Grey was too... GREY.  So I added some color favorites.  a mix of black and blue.  "Wow! So nice!"

This process literally took a couple years.  The end product is a black/blue floppy eared dog.


----------



## Sagabel (Apr 30, 2016)

It just came into my mind... I was seeing the art of artists I admire on FA, and it made me think _"What would I choose if I came up with a fursona?"_ So there it is... A coyote/jackal... a hybrid? Or just one with a dog? It'd be fine too.


----------



## JynxLynx (Apr 30, 2016)

Mine is constantly changing because I see a lot of color schemes I fall in love with and I pair it with an animal I like. I develop the personality and backstory from there.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 1, 2016)

Kinda fell into my lap since what's now its name came first  This is what happens when you get a little too fanatical about your high school mascot.


----------



## Beetblood (May 1, 2016)

I made him when I was twelve. I really wanted to make a character and all I knew was that I wanted it to be green. I couldn't decide on a species so I called him an alien or just some unknown species. I still don't know what the hell he is. x:


----------



## Puppenstein (May 1, 2016)

i stared at this thing till something popped up


----------



## 34pokemon (May 1, 2016)

I really like rodent like animals so I started thinking what my fursona would be. What I came up with was an opossum because 1. I dumpster dive (ew ik), 2. I to, when i get stressed, have a seizure and "play opossum", 3. opossums are just so darn cute!


----------



## AxelRunehoof (May 1, 2016)

Rouncible said:


> Honestly I just really like drawing legs so I wanted a leggy sort of animal and I find deer/gazelle type characters to be very aesthetically appealing. I also think goats are rad so I smushed those three animals together into a hybrid thing and... yeah~ thus Sadie was born! Here she is!


Flamingos, ostriches, and emus are leggy. heheheheh 

I have a friend who has a mule deer as a fursona. I really like your art... [contemplates PMing on FA]


----------



## AxelRunehoof (May 1, 2016)

I've always loved cattle. Cows are sweet, beautiful creatures. And tasty, too. I'm also a Taurus, and I've been in the furry fandom for 13 years.
One day I just got tired of my fursona and thought, why the hell not? I like my star sign and I've always been compared to a bull
(I've been called bullheaded, stubborn, strong as, tempered as) and thought why the hell not?
Bull had just stuck after that.


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 1, 2016)

I shook the more you know star til it gave me its money and an idea for a fursona....

I didn't mean to... Kill....
*spanish soap opera music plays*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

I looked at myself and said "Now there's a handsome cunt I'd like to be" and then I realized it was me.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I looked at myself and said "Now there's a handsome cunt I'd like to be" and then I realized it was me.


That I can definitely respect.  Rock on, man.


----------



## spiderwolves (May 3, 2016)

I don't know, goats and I just get along. I'm about as comfortable with goats as I am with my human friends. And I love eating salads and yelling, too, so a goat seemed as good a choice as any.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

Soul searching.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 6, 2016)

I like insects, and a certain type of fly just really appealed to me. Some of them can be really colorful and/or fuzzy. Still trying to work out some problems though, insect anthros are difficult to decide on their height from what I've learned conceptualizing one.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I like insects, and a certain type of fly just really appealed to me. Some of them can be really colorful and/or fuzzy. Still trying to work out some problems though, insect anthros are difficult to decide on their height from what I've learned conceptualizing one.


That's an interesting one. I don't see many insect 'sonas.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 6, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> That's an interesting one. I don't see many insect 'sonas.



Probably because of the amount of technical problems when making an insect anthro. I tend to keep anatomically accurate features, some other people lean more towards making them with more anthro/normal features. Also tails and ears being more recognizable and relatable than abdomens and antennae is also a factor.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Probably because of the amount of technical problems when making an insect anthro. I tend to keep anatomically accurate features, some other people lean more towards making them with more anthro/normal features. Also tails and ears being more recognizable and relatable than adonmens and antennae is also a factor.


Yeah. I know drawing wings was one of the reasons I quit drawing my winged fursona. Those kind of tedious details make it a lot less fun to draw winged creatures, insects, and the like. Also, drawing all those eyes.... Crazy.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 6, 2016)

For insects I tend to focus less on the simple eyes and more on the two compound ones. The wings also follow a pattern that is much simpler than feathers, but then again the wings are often transparent so you have to draw the background through them. Ugh.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> For insects I tend to focus less on the simple eyes and more on the two compound ones. The wings also follow a pattern that is much simpler than feathers, but then again the wings are often transparent so you have to draw the background through them. Ugh.


Do you have anything you've drawn that I can see?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 6, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> Do you have anything you've drawn that I can see?



Imgur /ug8EnP9


----------



## Aether Sphere (May 9, 2016)

This is a really interesting thread. It's great and really fascinating delving into so many different back-stories.


----------



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 9, 2016)

I started out by looking at animals I like, then I tried matching my own personality traits with them. When that didn't work I just took a lot of "What fursona are you" quizzes. And Cougar was the most common result I got, so I went with it.


----------



## Opallavendeer (May 9, 2016)

I had a hard time making my own fursona. I made a bunch of furry ocs that I loved but I didn't connect enough with to make any of them my actual fursona. I always liked how goat fursuits looked but I wasn't a huge fan of goats myself but after awhile I saw a deer fursuit that I really loved and ended up making my own deer because of it. Purple is my favorite color and Opal is favorite gemstone so I kind of just put all of those together. After I made her I found that I really loved and now she's the bewb.


----------



## Atelier (May 9, 2016)

This is such an interesting question for me. I have like, a handful of OC's and one that I just sort of stick with for most fandom interactions (although this is changing as of late). I sort of like, soul searched on animals I find really interesting, then moved from there, attributing characteristics of mine that I thought would be able to accent that species and it's own traits. 

If I'm feeling particularly fresh, I'll even work out backstories, but I don't think I have a character that I identify with as much that the whole squad assembled resembles my complete personality.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2016)

My fursona has been something of a symbolic reflection of myself from the start. I was getting into D&D at the time I encountered the fandom, and what really stood out in my mind at the time was how much I was able to relate psychologically to bronze dragons (i.e. inquisitive, fascinated by warfare, regimented in nature, etc). That I'm presently an active-serving military member simply reinforces the symbolism these days.

The cybernetics are very much representative of my transhumanist leanings, having also been present from the start. With that said, how my fursona has been augmented is reflective of my views of transhumanism: augmentation for the sake of augmentation is shallow-minded at best, and for that reason I prefer more substantial reasons for choosing augmentation (i.e. regaining abilities lost due to damage/malfunction, improving job-related capabilities, self-expression, etc).


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 21, 2016)

It's great reading some of the backgrounds, all fascinating in their own ways.

I was quite undecided between a cougar or a fox, as I love both species equally. Kind of hard to decide which one. Went with my longer love of cougars this time. At the moment, I haven't created a back story for the cougar.


----------



## Traven V (May 21, 2016)

I'm still in the process honestly.


----------



## Fival (May 22, 2016)

We'll start at the beginning, when I was younger my cousin, my sister and I would play a make believe game in which we took oh the roles of imaginary characters as most children play, I was a dragon, I always played as this dragon and I think he was really my very first fursona but as time progressed I began to experiment with other rolls, always coming back to the dragon as my default. still eventually after conducting research into this fursona thing after I learned what a "furry" was and that I fit the definition I created a wolf fursona as most people have at some point or another as canines are the most common, it was a red wolf, as they were my favorite, with feathered wing who, at some points in the evolution of it had dragon wings, or ability like shape shifting, and just generally kinda lack luster and disjointed. I tend to identify with aspects of every OC i create and i have several sonas I specifically identify with but I always work to have a main one that encompasses everything. more recently I have been working to refine my fursona. while it still takes a primarily canine form its now a dragon hybrid. I decided to stick with canine-esque because I really do identify with qualities, I consider my self to have fierce devotion, focus and be intensly loyal. the dragon side represents what I'v loved since I was young, dragons and mythological things, whimsy and the infinity of the universe as well as my strength and affinity for riddles lol. Honestly every time I draw my fursona there are slight variations based on my mood. For me its an ongoing process of self discovery in which I combine traits into a creature I truly feel represents myself.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 22, 2016)

Oohthisisfun.

When I first entered the fandom, I just kinda chose something that seemed lowkey common to me cause I wasn't sure what I really wanted I guess, so my starter 'sona was a lynx. After a couple years I didn't like her anymore so I switched to a squirrel. Then I came out as trans and for some reason felt like it was an appropriate time to switch fursonas again for whatever reason god knows why. I wanted to make a fursona I could actually keep and not feel the need to change and dispose of them y'know? Soooo I did a little digging around for potential species, but nothing really clicked. Then one thing _did_ come to mind; aliens. I feel something with aliens for whatever reason. They're a lil odd and don't really belong wherever they are. So then I had to sit down and ask myself "ok but what do they look like?" and I got to work on trying to make something unique for myself. I had an idea of something vaguely therapsid-like in mind, but decided I'd also just kinda mesh together an amalgamation of features from a buncha other creatures and just kinda dicked around until I got a general look I particularly liked and thus Mr. Kuiper became a thing. Somewhere along the lines of char development I was diagnosed with type one bipolar disorder and kinda... Decided that Kuiper kinda takes on some of the things I feel during 'highs'  sometimes. (useing 'highs' loosely as not every sorta upswing is euphoric) He's always a work in progress when it comes to char development, tbh...


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

Drugs....

No seriously, Oxycodone 5-325APAP specifically.

I've had a white tiger fursona for awhile before 2008, my friend just drew me as one and I stuck with it. Then in 2011 I had surgery and was given painkillers....well for some reason the painkillers made me hyper. I also study medicine and im training to become a doctor, so my friend Satyn drew me as how I was acting xD. Origionally I was named Koeth and I was mostly a white tiger kitten called ko. However I wanted too upgrade myself more personally and I came up with Dr.Elohiim. Still having Ko 







Kitteh-Ko is actually made of Pharmaceuticals Primarily Oxycodone 5-325. He assists Dr.Elohiim by being is portable pharmacy, leeching any type of chemical or medicine through his fur by rubbing up against patients purring. This does two things, 1.Boosts the morale of the sick by being nuzzled by a kitten and 2.Administers medicine cheaply and more rapidly.

He literally is a Drug Kitten, it's why his eyes are Dilated and huge.

suck on that Teva and Pfizer!


----------



## supersonicbros23 (May 22, 2016)

Mine was born out of desperate need for a YouTube username in 2008. I tried something trivial like "supermariobros" but that was taken. Then I thought hmm "I like sonic more than mario so..." supersonicbros. But that was taken apparently, too. I was an angsty depressed kid at the time so I typed the age I planned on "ending it" should things go awry. 23.
supersonicbros23. 2 years passed without anything happening then I started making crappy videos and needed a profile picture. I loaded up garry's mod and used a sonic model I found... but it needed something "original" so I found a mario hat and slapped it onto him. Tahdah.

Years passed and so did I, I began making small changes to him accordingly... he became me. Sometime around 2012 I finally settled on a design.
Sometime later, I got excited about the release of Source Filmmaker... thinking it was going to be a "small field" (boy was I wrong) and began making more changes...

Ultimately I made him literally the virtual representation of myself. The checklist of "Me and him" comparison can be found on my FA, www.furaffinity.net: A stupid hedgehog with a hat by supersonicbros23
Eventually I grew some stubble so  I added that to him, I don't like shaving I'm afraid of razorblades.... the rest is history I guess... partially because I'm tired of typing.


----------



## MoonlightTwinkle (May 23, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> I came up with the dragon you see today. a thunder breathing water dragon that's 100% unique to me ^.=.^


No I have one too and it's way bigger.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 23, 2016)

MoonlightTwinkle said:


> No I have one too and it's way bigger.



Fucking plebs man. I'm even bigger than anything you could dream so get on my level.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

Jin was completely random at that time for me, from his design to name and everything. I started drawing Wolves and Foxes in all sorts of poses and whatever, as my approach to the fandom ; the characters were all unnamed, and had no actual story at all, I just drew them based on the scenes in the songs I listened to.
At some point, I made a short story of a Wolf falling in love with a Fox ; it got me my first watcher on dA. I decided to develope everything more : the Wolf was named Jin Lust-Sin, and the Fox was Sarah Alexandrite.
At that time, Jin was a brown-fur Wolf, with green hair, and Sarah was an orange-fur Fox with pink hair.
As I developed the two more, I gave Jin the power of element Thunder and Earth (dunno why), and made him a Bowman, the leader of his own Wolf Clan, and Sarah became a Priestess with healing magics.
When I began practicing digitrade legs, Jin had become a Vampire Dragon-Wolf, with wings and a long tail, purple fur, white hair and orange underbelly. He also got some swordsmanship up his sleeves from there on, too.
Then... I tried "taur" forms of the anthros, and Jin got the 3rd appearance : black fur, yellow underbelly, and purple eyes, in addition to having four legs.
As I grew with Jin, however, I started to think that I should make him more like me, based on my holoscope... and Jin became a Boar because of that XD
That was when everything with Jin got terribly inconsistant, though : his family, his relatives, his background, his abilities, everything.
For the whole last year, it kinda settled down when I came to make Jin a Kangaroo-Wolf instead of Dragon-Wolf, because I figured Dragons were too common, and it was to explain Jin's big belly (yes, I have a terribly big mouth ; I can eat nearly non-stop).






... And now he's a winged Cobra instead. I like this new design way more. No idea why, though.


----------



## ThatRandomGuyNōva (Dec 20, 2019)

I’m my personal opinion I knew I was a furry but I couldn’t decide a fursona, but I think I have settled on a deer fox hybrid because of a video game avatar I loved


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 21, 2019)

Idk, I've been jumping ship like hell since I created my first one.


----------



## Bucky0310 (Dec 21, 2019)

I've always known I was a either  fox or  sloth but the fox stuck, he's a bit of cat and a bit of a dog and I love both animals so...Asher was born. Plus Fox are gorgeous and a bit mischievous as well like me


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 21, 2019)

I chose animals that I'd always liked - in this case, orcas and wolves.  Orcas are often called "wolves of the sea," so when I found out about the Inuit mythology's creature called the Akhlut, a wolf/orca creature, it just seemed to fit.

She is a blend of who I am, some of what I'd like to be more of, and some things I wish I could change about myself.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm a cat goddamnit, it's in my inner nature
and my conflicted thoughts ended up creating both sides of the corner I've thrown to generate my main 2 sonas


----------



## Rayd (Dec 21, 2019)

i didn't have the privilege of being an artist so i threw out all of my ideas and went with something easy to bring to life.


----------



## hara-surya (Dec 21, 2019)

(Look to the left)

My persona, mine isn't a Furry, is based on and has the same name as a character I played in Second Life. Physically, she looks like a combination of a few people - my mother when she was young (I look a lot like her), a model from a (very tasteful) "send us your nudes" adult site called I Shot Myself who did a series called Travel Bug and simply physical features I thought were nice looking. She has a life history that parallels my own in a lot of ways, but diverges radically in others.

In a way she's my transgender ideal, though I solidly identify as a cis-man otherwise.


----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 26, 2019)

I kept trying to make mine a rabbit or a cat, because I absolutely love them.
Nothing 'clicked' though, because it didn't 'feel right'.

Then out of a bit of a joke, I decided to make a raccoon... It stuck. I also love raccoons, don't get me wrong. But I'm a proud furmummy to multiple cats and rabbits, and have been for most of my life.
I didn't think a raccoon would feel as comfortable as it does, as far as representing myself goes. But, here we are!


----------



## BayoDino (Dec 26, 2019)

In one of sites onebody asked 'What's your favorite character's fursona like?' So i drew an Avian as Bayonetta's fursona. This Avian became my fursona after long time. A bird lady with Dinosaur legs and tail 
www.furaffinity.net: The Rain lies. by BayoDino


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 26, 2019)

supermyteun said:


> Ever since I was a child I just felt like I was really a human on the inside.



XD


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

Well, I got into the fandom and soon noticed I need a fursona. I thought so long about it. But I don't really have a favourite animal or something. So I though. For now, my sona is just a doggo. I thought I will change it later, but I never did. I'm happy with my sona^w^ I'll never change.


----------



## MistressEnigma (Dec 27, 2019)

My *current fursona is kinda a homeage to my Best friend who passed away.
She was a spanish arabian, black rabicano, mild scarring on foreleg, white star with a dark patch in it on her head, and was just a pure brat. When she died, my sass flew out the window. One day I was drawing and it was a fursona, one that I feel more connected to on a personality level than any I attempted prior.  The other fursonas just didnt fit, or if they did, it was one facet of my personality.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 27, 2019)

Well I have created him from the scratch <.< 
I am pretty sure that watchmaker knows his contruction perfectly and how it works, after all he made it.


----------

